# Acton Lake / Hueston Woods Meeting



## dhacker (May 1, 2011)

Open House Scheduled for Acton Lake Management Options
1/30/2013 Ohio DNR in Watercraft 


COLUMBUS, OH  The Ohio Department of Natural Resources(ODNR) will host an open house on Friday, Feb. 15 to educate lake users andcommunity members on a proposed lake management plan for Acton Lake, which islocated in Preble and Butler counties. 

After reviewing public input gathered over the past year,ODNR is considering a lake management proposal that would allow watercraftpowered by more than 10 horsepower to access the lake, provided that they onlyoperate at idle speed.

The open house will offer information about the regulatoryprocess as well as provide lake users and area residents with an opportunity tosubmit written comments, ask questions and discuss lake issues withrepresentatives from ODNR.

Public comments and recommendations, along with publicsafety, recreational opportunities, regional economics and environmentalfactors are some of the key components considered during the development of alake management plan. The Acton Lake Management Open House is scheduled tobe held from 7-8:30 p.m. on Friday, Feb. 15 at the Lebanon Citizens NationalBank, located at 30 W. Park Place in Oxford.

ODNR ensures a balance between wise use and protection ofour natural resources for the benefit of all. Visit the ODNR website at ohiodnr.com


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Ill try to make this since I could never make the Cowan lake ones. 
Ill be headed over from Dayton if anyone wants to share a ride, PM me

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, thanks for posting!

salmonid


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

This is looking good even though I've never fished the lake. Hope they make the change.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bump..Meeting is tonight as a reminder, Ill be there so if anyone else goes, look for the fat balding guy with glasses...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

well after doing my weekly budget, ( and with some help from the wife) I opted out of the $30 in gas trip over last night but would really like to talk to anyone who made it over. Please PM me a phone number so I can contact you directly. 

Thanks Salmonid


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

Slightly changing topics but...

I saw recently in another thread that they were going to start dredging Acton. I'm not so much concerned as much about how that will affect fishing but on how it will affect access to the lake. They only have 1 ramp and I'm sure they'll have that closed at intervals which means no access unless you have a boat docked. Anyone know if they plan to address this issue? It would be really nice if they put in a second ramp closer to the dam.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

The last time they had the dredge set up it did not keep us from launching. 

I also would be interested in info from last nights meeting. I would have gone if I wasn&#8217;t in NC visiting my daughter&#8230;


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Its been a while since I've posted to Ohio game fishing's forum.. I've been extremely busy! My hope is to get out more often this year.... Anyway, Acton....... Last time the dredge was in, it in no way kept individuals from launching.. It was necessary to navigate around it, but all was otherwise accessible. As for the management plan.. If policing is adequate, then I have no problem with large motors running. Often I'll use my bigger motor to trailer my boat at Acton. But, what constitutes idol speeds? Is an idol speed one that does not cause a wake? I use a kicker motor on my boat when fishing at lakes like Acton. This way, I can maximize my fishing time. If I'm running my 9.9hp motor at full speed as a kicker i throw one heck of a wake. The wake is so big I would venture to say its bigger than that of a large boat planed all the way out running at full speed. Allowing large boats to run at idol speeds preserves the small boat friendly-ness of the lake, keeps lake new comers from running aground in the many shallow lake areas, but does little to help those fishermen/woman maximize the fishing time on the lake. I'm undecided if "allowing larger than 10hp motors" to idol will solve any problems. I'm annoyed when I have to idol my large motor..... Anyway, hope all is well! Oh yeah.. I recently received my Wild Ohio magazine and there are new slot limits for bass fishing in ohio. Active March 1st there will be a 15in, 2 and 2 limit on Acton lake for smallmouth bass, largemouth bass and spotted bass which I have never caught at Acton. The "15, 2 and 2" allows 4 bass to be kept daily. 2 fish under 15 inches and 2 fish over 15 inches. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## dhacker (May 1, 2011)

Just looking around the room it appeared fisherman were outnumbered by the sailboat crews. Anyway they stated any responses mailed, emailed or by phone will be considered. I sent a copy of the info down to Dixie marine asking if they would post it during thier open house to gain more attention.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

CamdenGizzard said:


> Active March 1st there will be a 15in, 2 and 2 limit on Acton lake for smallmouth bass, largemouth bass and spotted bass which I have never caught at Acton. The "15, 2 and 2" allows 4 bass to be kept daily. 2 fish under 15 inches and 2 fish over 15 inches. Just thought I would throw that out there.


Now thats interesting, something ive always wanted, maybe not those exact specs, but its a start.
Hope Steve Greene see's this, could make for some fun tournaments out there.
Never caught a spotty there either, and only one smallmouth.

Was there any representation from Miami Universtiy at the meeting? I kinda figure they got their hand in the mix enough to control the say-so.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

CamdenGizzard said:


> Its been a while since I've posted to Ohio game fishing's forum.. I've been extremely busy! My hope is to get out more often this year.... Anyway, Acton....... Last time the dredge was in, it in no way kept individuals from launching.. It was necessary to navigate around it, but all was otherwise accessible. As for the management plan.. If policing is adequate, then I have no problem with large motors running. Often I'll use my bigger motor to trailer my boat at Acton. But, what constitutes idol speeds? Is an idol speed one that does not cause a wake? I use a kicker motor on my boat when fishing at lakes like Acton. This way, I can maximize my fishing time. If I'm running my 9.9hp motor at full speed as a kicker i throw one heck of a wake. The wake is so big I would venture to say its bigger than that of a large boat planed all the way out running at full speed. Allowing large boats to run at idol speeds preserves the small boat friendly-ness of the lake, keeps lake new comers from running aground in the many shallow lake areas, but does little to help those fishermen/woman maximize the fishing time on the lake. I'm undecided if "allowing larger than 10hp motors" to idol will solve any problems. I'm annoyed when I have to idol my large motor..... Anyway, hope all is well! Oh yeah.. I recently received my Wild Ohio magazine and there are new slot limits for bass fishing in ohio. Active March 1st there will be a 15in, 2 and 2 limit on Acton lake for smallmouth bass, largemouth bass and spotted bass which I have never caught at Acton. The "15, 2 and 2" allows 4 bass to be kept daily. 2 fish under 15 inches and 2 fish over 15 inches. Just thought I would throw that out there.



i got the fishing reg largemouth,smallmouth&spotted bass 6 daily limit 12 inches


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

trailbreaker said:


> i got the fishing reg largemouth,smallmouth&spotted bass 6 daily limit 12 inches


The new regulations are not taking effect until March 1st. The daily limit you are referring to is state wide, not site specific. As far back as I can remember Acton had been a 5 daily 15 inch minimum lake. As far as the new regulation goes.... I researched on the dnr website and was unable to find what I read in the wild ohio magazine. Perhaps its not on their site because its going into effect March 1st. Attached are pictures of the article.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

He said it will not change anytime soon. Still 10hp max only. Better make sure the batteries are fully charged when I put the boat in there since I can't idle.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I called the park office and spok with a head honcho there and he had hardly any idea what I was talking about and refered me to some guy in Xenia who i caled and he has never called me back, I think they dont want to tell anyone anything until its a done deal.. That be my guess, I heard Cowan was a 90% done deal but Acton may be another year from some bass guys who acted like they had an inside scoop down at Fish Hdqtrs in Dayton Anyone else know whats the status on this?? It seems the calling for info isnt going to work...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> I called the park office and spok with a head honcho there and he had hardly any idea what I was talking about and refered me to some guy in Xenia who i caled and he has never called me back, I think they dont want to tell anyone anything until its a done deal.. That be my guess, I heard Cowan was a 90% done deal but Acton may be another year from some bass guys who acted like they had an inside scoop down at Fish Hdqtrs in Dayton Anyone else know whats the status on this?? It seems the calling for info isnt going to work...LOL
> 
> Salmonid


Same what I heard, Cowan just needs the stamp on paperwork from my sources.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fish4life said:


> He said it will not change anytime soon. Still 10hp max only. Better make sure the batteries are fully charged when I put the boat in there since I can't idle.


i was told the same thing by a lady who works there


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Why is there a push to increase the HP on the lake? I can kayak around that thing in no time and fish the heck out of it. Increasing HP will only diminish the fishing potential and increase the amount of trash, litter and leaking fluids from larger HP engines. I don't think this applies as part of a "Lake Management Plan". This is not managing it at all. It's just going to entice a more "party" type croud on the lake and probably increase the amount of wrongdoings on the lake such as drinking and so on. I vote leave it as it is.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a sailboat docked at Acton in the early ninties. I spent every spring summer and fall on the water and with Miami University 10 minutes away. Trust me there is no shortage of party atmosphere already there. As far as the hp issue. I do not see it changing soon being a state park and has been limited for its existence. There will be no more money to be made with a larger hp. The bigger the motor equals the more the state will have to pay for damages


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SmallmouthMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

There is no partying really going on on the lake. I have grown up in this town and am wrapping up my second degree from Miami and really there is no partying happening out there...but increase the HP limit which will increase types of boats and recreation and therefore more partying...that's my opinion being 28 years old.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

and its just my luck, I bought my first boat last Fall, a used boat and looked for a boat with a less then 10hp engine just so I could fish the quieter less fished lakes, I guess I will head out to Brookville with the masses now!


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

I received an email from Deb Green, Regulatory Coordinator, ODNR Division of Watercraft recently about this topic at Acton and Cowan. She stated that no decision has been made at this time concerning unlimited hp and no wake at this time. She stated that a recommendation to their Director based on comments from the meetings in Dec. for Cowan and Feb. mtg. on Action will be forwarded to their Director early next month.

I know after spending $30K for a new boat I do not wish to spend more money for a kicker motor to fish these lakes. Using a trolling motor to get to and from the dock to the fishing areas expires the strength of the two batteries. I am sure if the prposal is passed I will put out a wake that is less than some who use legal under 10 hp motors on the lakes. I would appreciate this ruling so that I can fish these two lakes without hurting any one else including the sailboats. Fine anyone who violates the regulation.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Had a couple hrs yesterday afternoon to get out on Acton yesterday, I was shocked to see the parking lot full of boat trailers, the lake is back up and water temp was 44, I tryed minnows and my new umbrella rig with chartruse colored jigs, but didnt have any luck. Actually I didnt see a single fish, but wasnt ease dropping to much. I talked to a kayaker who told me that a couple years ago the farms North of the lake started using the No Till method of farming and since then the clarity of the water has improved. Just wondering if anyone else gave Acton a shot this weekend and what the results where? Driftin Tim- Just for the record, I saw a large bass boat on the lake running a kicker motor, so maybe You have a shot!


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

dt......... just to clarify...... you spent 30k on a boat without a kicker _before_ or _after_ you realized these two lakes were limited HP lakes?


----------

